# Alfine s500 vs. s501



## eatpancakes (Jan 18, 2006)

Maybe someone here can help me out. Is there a difference between the 500 and 501 models of the alfine rear hub? Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Here's the Shimano document from:
http://bike.shimano.com/publish/content/global_cycle/en/us/index/tech_support/tech_tips.html


----------



## Pritchett (May 18, 2005)

So it appears the 501 uses two additional roller clutches in place of a common ratcheting mechanism. This creates a hub that is silent, except when backpedaling and is claimed to make for smoother shifting.

Questions for anyone who's had there hands on both hubs:

Is there any difference in the engagement speed/feel between the hubs?

Is there an appreciable improvement in shifting smoothness/reliability?

From what I have found there is a considerable price difference between the two models. It seems people have been having great experiences with the 500 model for some time. I'm wondering if the additional cost is justifiable.


Thanks


----------



## eatpancakes (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks for those answers. Also if anyone else knows about Pritchetts extra questions I'd like to know too. Trying to decide if the 501 is worth the additional expense.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

I have both versions of the guts, it's really hard to tell any difference. The extra moving parts can be a source of failure, Sturmey Archer hubs run for 40K miles with bushings. Last month I converted my buddy's single speed to Alfiine, I bought him a 500 because it's over $100 cheaper. Pretty soon there won't be any more 500's I'd get one if you still can.


----------

